# [SOLVED] Build a specific kernel module without updating

## lfdk

I'm trying to configure samba and i didn't  config the kernel with CONFIG_CIFS=m, so i followed this wiki! 

Build a specific kernel module without updating configuration file

It is possible to build a kernel module, without updating the kernel configuration file by using the make tool with the appropriate switches. For example, supposing that the driver for the Yamaha PCI YMF724 soundcard was forgotten during the original build:

Yamaha YMF724/740/744/754 (SND_YMFPCI) [N/m/?] n # Oops, we forgot to include this module

We can build the forgotten module as follows: make SND_YMFPCI=m modules

The missing module can now be installed: make SND_YMFPCI=m modules_install

I'm trying to add "CONFIG_CIFS=m" to the kernel so i wrote

```
# make CONFIG_CIFS=m modules

make: *** No rule to make target `modules`. Stop.

```

What is wrong adn what do i do?Last edited by lfdk on Tue Apr 20, 2010 11:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## richard.scott

were you in the kernel source directory i.e. /usr/src/linux when you ran the make command?

----------

## lfdk

Thanks for the help!! i am now and i works!

----------

